# Dunlawton Flounder on Gulp Shrimp



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Man, I tell ya, I just love using GULP shrimp now that I know how to use them. They outperform live shrimp almost every time. You can keep them in the sealable bag they come in, and stop to fish anywhere anytime without the hassle of finding, procuring live shrimp and the water sloshing around your SUV, and the aerator batteries dying, and all the other hassles of live bait  

So anyway, off the soap box, I stopped under Dunlawton bridge in Port Orange / S. Daytona today for an hour and landed 3 nice Flounder as well as 3 Lookdowns (which are odd little fish indeed). I also hooked into about 20 other fish that were likely Flounder, which I didn't land. Here are some pics:

Flounder # 1:









Flounder # 2:









Flounder # 3:









1 of my 3 Lookdown's:


----------



## mountain man (Feb 7, 2006)

*Rigging the Gulp*

How are you rigging them? I usually fish them on a jig head popping them off the bottom or under a cork in the rivers and creeks. . . . .


----------



## Scottg247 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice! How deep was the water?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Rigged on a simple jig head which you can see in the pics. Red, White, or Black, doesn't matter. Jig Jig rest, Jig Jig rest. Water was about 5ft.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

nice feesh! you are right, those lookdowns are some real wierd fish! im lookin forward to tryin out those gulps on a jighead here in a few weeks when i come down


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

I wanna catch one of those lookdown things, but I don't think they're in the gulf. I'm usually a live bait person, but I think I'll try more lures seein as its so much easier and seems to work better for a lot of situations.

The only thing I have liked usin so far is a cotee beaver tail and the red jighead 3/8 oz. caught a few snook and jacks in the tide.

how heavy is that spinning rod? thinkin of gettin me a 7 footer for jigs and light work like that.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

It's a 6.5" Bass XPS rod with a Shimano Sahara spinning reel. $89.95 at Bass Pro, can't beat it (I have two of 'em)


----------



## BTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice. What weight is the jig? I read those lookdowns are a member of the jack family...are they any good to eat?


----------



## Scottg247 (Apr 17, 2006)

They kind of look to thin to get any quality meat off of them.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Scottg247 said:


> They kind of look to thin to get any quality meat off of them.


Guess you don't catch too much flounder


----------



## Scottg247 (Apr 17, 2006)

What do you mean? Flounder have 4 great filets on them! Looking at that lookdown it looks so thin. No comparison to a flounder.......


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I thought you meant flounder. You are right, lookdowns are very thin, but I have heard people who eat them swear they are excellent.


----------



## Scottg247 (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry I wasn't clear on that  Yea those lookdowns look paper thin. So wierd looking too. I wonder how big they can get.


----------



## snookman (Sep 13, 2004)

Many moons ago, we caught lookdowns while shrimping off the Rickenbacker Causeway in Miami.
We were college kids and the lookdowns tasted good with a shrimp sauce. Never did get many shrimp for a meal!


----------



## Scottg247 (Apr 17, 2006)

How were the filets? Now I want to try some


----------



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

*KodiakZack*

What color and size Gulp Shrimp did you like best??? Thanks, Jim


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

3" works best, any color


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

If lookdowns are anything like a pompano, they ought to be good...


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

What size jig head are you using?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice.....*

Gulp is the stuff.....    . Nice job.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

size jig head depends on the current, I typically use 1/4oz the most often.


----------

